# hi guys need some help plz..



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

Im getting an airgun and i want either the .22 cal cfx combo, or the diana rws 34 in .22 cal . The gun will be mainly used for hunting squirrels and rabbits. Choose one of the guns, state why u think it is better.. If u choose the rws 34 plz choose a scope to go with it..preferably under $50 for the scope. If the scope will not mount on the rws 34 as it comes when u buy it plz tell me what scope mounts to buy and where to get them.. Thx guys


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

RWS! better quality and tones of punch. super accurate too... dont know wich scope i just use open sights.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought a rws model 34 in 22 cal for squirrels it works great extremely accurate and has great power.

I went the cheap way and bought a daisy power line 3-9 power scope at wall mart. the scope came with mounts and the whole thing was only 30$ what a deal :beer:

rws all the way wouldn't you rather have a beautiful wood stock whith a rock hard epoxy finish more than a cheap plastic one


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

how does the scope work..what kind of groups at 25 yds.?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

the scope works great but if I had to say something bad I would say the mounts lift the scope to high off the gun.

I don't shoot targets much because the "double recoil" causes the barrel to jump while shooting bench rest so I shoot mostly standing up have not tested accuracy but I know the gun is much more accurate than I am. several times I have dropped starlings at 50yds on occasions I have hit 3 shots in the same raged whole 20yds. I never once doubted its accuracy.

Gladly answer any more Questions


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

do u think that scope would fit my beeman ss1000h good?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure but if it has dovetail mounts than it most likely will


----------

